# Paul Michael Raymond



## D. Paul (Apr 28, 2008)

I have been listening to many of his sermons and lectures. He is quite good. Anyone know more about him and do you appreciate his material?


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm not familiar with him or his teaching but found the following bio from: Biblical Higher Education Alternative

Pastor Paul Michael Raymond is the Executive Director of the Institute for Theonomic Reformation and the Founder and Executive Administrator of the Reformed Bible Church Home Educators Academy in Central Virginia at Appomattox. Since 1987 Pastor Raymond has been involved in Biblical Education. In 1991 he was ordained into the ministry under the oversight of the Christian Reformed Church and in late 1992 founded the Reformed Bible Church. By 1995 he began a church based home educators academy in Suffolk County, New York and maintained the work there until his move to Virginia in 1998, with is wife and three children. Once in Virginia he continued his work as pastor of the Reformed Bible Church in Central Virginia, overseeing pastor of the New York sister church, and Administrator of the RBC Home Educators Academy. 

In 2002 Pastor Raymond began The Institute for Theonomic Reformation, a non-profit Theologically based Christian empowerment resource and learning center. Currently he serves as the senior pastor of the RBC in Virginia and the overseeing pastor of the RBC in New York . In addition to his full time duties as pastor, he teaches Theology, History and Political Science at the Academy, is a conference speaker, and has authored several monographs and articles on various Biblical World View topics.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 30, 2008)

Paul wrote a foreword to my book _A Conquered Kingdom: Biblical Civil Government_.

An extract from it reads:


> In his work on Biblical Civil Government Daniel Ritchie sets forth helpful insights for the proper understanding and application of Biblical Theonomy. In the genre of Rushdoony, North, Bahnsen and DeMar, Ritchie explores the many aspects of Theonomic Reconstruction and Biblical Postmillennialism in clear and understandable language. Ritchie’s work is both doctrinally valuable as well as practically useful and his Theonomic proofs from Reformation history during the time of Calvin and Knox are refreshing. With over 1400 footnotes Ritchie’s work provides strategic insight as to the issue of God’s Law and the Civil Magistrate.



Moreover, he based the following lecture on a section of my book:

SermonAudio.com - Theonomic Reconstruction


----------



## Staphlobob (Apr 30, 2008)

I try to catch him on video every Sunday afternoon. I also get his newsletter re email, as well having the Institute for Theonomic Reformation on my links. He's quite good.


----------



## Answerman (Apr 30, 2008)

I have listened to many of his sermons and like him very much.


----------

